# Shortening jorgy Cab. Master clamps?



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has shortened their Jorgenson Cabinet Master clamps? I jus bought 4, 60" clamps and was thinking of cutting the bar, but wanted to be able to connect back together when needed.
I've seen extenders for Bessy clamps, but not Jorgy clamps.
Does anyone know if the bessey extender clamps will work with the Jorgy's? Or another method to connect the bars?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have mostly besseys and a just a pair of the jorgys...the jorgy's bar is a different size.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

The oroblem I see, with cutting the bar, then using a connector, is, I would loose 7" of clamping area, because of the connector. 
I guess my question should be, is, what length cabinet clamps are the moat used? I rarely use over 48" of clamping. I could allways use the old pipe clamps for long glue ups. 
So, where do I lop them off! I'm leaning to about 40"


----------

